# Removals from playa flamenca to scotland



## Kimbo star (Aug 31, 2013)

Looking for a local person or company to give me a quote to move some items no white goods from playa flamenca to scotland at the beginning of oct - suitcases a small tv and possible a side board any help would be much appreciated many many thanks


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Jimbo the Scot is very good and cheaper than most for deliveries to Scotland. the only thing he is sometimes not so good at is responding to emails when he is on the road! Just give it a few days and he will get back to you.

If you leave the sideboard and can fit everyhthing else in suitcases you might be cheaper carrying it all home with you on BA via Gatwick - Extra and overweight baggage | Baggage essentials | British Airways

Vacuum bags help a lot for this and you can buy those mega large, checked canvas laundrette bags from chinese bazaars instead of buying extra suitcases!

As a guide the minimum charge with removal firm is often around £ 300 covering up to 3m3 (might have gone up in price a little)


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

Removals, Transport and Storage
Highly reliable and based near Torrevieja. Last time we used them charged £90 for a cu m


----------



## Kimbo star (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi thank you for your reply, I shall wait and see if the removal man manages to reply but thank you again for your reply  
X


----------

